# Decarbing kief



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to Decarb some kief and add some soy lecithin but after reading and rereading another thread over and over many times I give up, the OP just can't seem to stay on track long enough for me to understand WTF their talking about.

So what I think I need to do would be to take 5.5 grams kief 3/8 teaspoon soy lecithin mix, cover with alum. foil and place in oven heated to 210 F for 20 mins.
Is that it??? Help if you know..


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 27, 2012)

I've read that decarb gets gong at around 122F, and at 150F some of the good things start to evaporate.

So I bake mine at 135F, until very dry. Works so far.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2012)

I would agree with those temps... I would go even to 250 for 15-20 mins or so.. but I dont add the soy lec anymore.. it was not noticeable at all


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I've read that decarb gets gong at around 122F, and at 150F some of the good things start to evaporate.
> 
> So I bake mine at 135F, until very dry. Works so far.



goodthings?


thc cant combust under 315 I think... 122-150?? Hell our summers get hotter then that!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

You need temps above 220ºF for a usefully fast decarboxylation. You'll alter the odor profile some, but the cannabinoids will be pretty much the same. But 10 min at a true 220 will do the trick. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok thanks guys heres the rest of my plan.
After decarb I want to melt some butter 1/4 LB or cube
and mix the 2 togeather and bake some brownies.
I usualy put 2ozs bud to a pound of butter so I figure 7 grams of kief to 1 cube
would be close to the same dosage I'm used to.
The Soy Lecithin does nothing huh?? Darn I want to get the biggest bang for my buck.


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2012)

well like I said.. it did nothing for me.. all it is suppose to do is "speed up" the thc effects so you are waiting 30 mins over 45-60 

um.......... for me.. hell I have taken store edibles and mine made with 10x more potency then the stores... but the work the same.

Weird huh? Granted have had 1 "overdose" or way too dam much pot and it SUCKS... I would never want anyone to go thru it... (ok there were about 10-20 mins of some cool feelings then it was downhill for 8++++ hours) This only happened once during my 1st time of using them.


I tell folks not to mess with the oils and caps and all the other edibles till they know if they LIKE the results.
I know it seems overly protective and kinda humorous to some about "overdosages" of pot... nope it cant kill ya..but... seriously you get to the point after about 4 hours of HEAVY waves of sickness you kinda want too..

Start with a firecracker taste good uses very little + you get to exp the effects by making this in about 5 mins prep and 20 mins bake time over the hassle of oils butters cookies etc.

Yes oils butters are great but I cant get over (not just you) how some folks want to jump into edibles by making some huge ordeal and then not even liking or having them work.

/pushes hisself off soapbox


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^like^^^


----------



## snew (Mar 29, 2012)

BadKittySmiles has recipes on grasscity and some on fuckcombustion, I would imagine she is in a few sites. She gives some clear instruction for hash pills that is a good extraction method. Anyway she gives great instruction for oil infusion with hash. She also uses soy lecithin.

I have recently bee reading on lipisomal encapsulation. It is being used for Vit-C as well as other supplements. The Vitamins bond to the soy lecithin using high frequency vibration the vitamins bond to the lipids and allow the vitamins to be absorbed that normally would be passed though the system. I'm wondering if this might create a better bond creating better absorption.
Here is a video Vitamin-C encapsulation. There is better absorption that with an IV. One can utilize 50-75 grams as apposed to 200mg.

Cooking lecithin may create this bond I don't know. Its worth consideration.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeU--wadrMY


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeU--wadrMY 
^^^This guy stays on track as well^^^^

I have a hard enough time figuring out what their talking about w/o them going off track to explain this, that and the next thing. 

If they could just take out the BS and quit trying to add bulk to the story, I have a friend that does that and by the time he gets to the end of the story

you don't remember WTF it was about, and some times he forgets what he's talking about.

What I gathered from the utube flick was it coats product so it's not absorbed in the stomach and goes to your intestines were it gets absorbed.

So I'll give this a try and if it works better that making canna budder I'll let you know.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh righty.
I took 8 Grams Kief that came from 1 OZ. Afgooy my kid gave me for butter making, good for pain but tastes not so good when smoked.
I put it on a Corelle dish spread out and covered tightly with aluminum foil.
put it in the oven and set to 220 Degs. for 15 mins.
Mixed with butter and made some permixed brownies..

Fuckin Wow!!!


----------



## apothecarist (Mar 31, 2012)

Curious how the butter tasted. I have made it with kief, but I just simmer it with the butter for 20 min or so to decarb rather than doing what you did. Tastes much better than using bud or trim, but the cannabis taste is still there.

And yeah, 8 grams for a batch of brownies is killin it dude. lol. I shoot for somewhere between .1 and .2g a dose. Not sure how many brownies you got, but I bet they are potent.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 31, 2012)

I get 15 per batch...
I really don't taste it too bad it works and it's a heck alot faster than using the crock pot..
The biggest hasstle is getting the dry ice.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Mar 31, 2012)

apothecarist said:


> Curious how the butter tasted. I have made it with kief, but I just simmer it with the butter for 20 min or so to decarb rather than doing what you did. Tastes much better than using bud or trim, but the cannabis taste is still there.
> 
> And yeah, 8 grams for a batch of brownies is killin it dude. lol. I shoot for somewhere between .1 and .2g a dose. Not sure how many brownies you got, but I bet they are potent.


With a store premix, (Pilsbury or Ghiardelli) we only use 2-3 heaping teaspoons full and they turn out plenty potent. We also add it to the 1/3 cup veg oil it calls for and slow cook that over a dbl boiler for about 15 mins. If I remember right the temp of steam is about 212 degrees and this seems to work vey well for decarbing before we add it into the mix and bake. Another thing we learned was NOT to bake at the temps they list on the box...but instead bake at a lower 300-325 for a longer time. 8 grams of kief for a single batch? Holy smokes! What you can always do of course, is cut the brownies into smaller pieces, if you find they are too strong. That's another great thing about edibles...you can always tailor the dose to your specific needs.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

Isn't kief decarboxylated simply by it drying out?


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Isn't kief decarboxylated simply by it drying out?



nope. Decarbing is done low and slow over time or with heat for a short time. You will be able to allow your keif to decarb if you let it sit out for a few days/weeks.. depends on temps.

here is a vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dl613gGprE you should also see the cnd and cbn increase as well.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You need temps above 220ºF for a usefully fast decarboxylation. You'll alter the odor profile some, but the cannabinoids will be pretty much the same. But 10 min at a true 220 will do the trick. cn



No shit?, I was always under the impression those temps would alter the THC structure...good to know though. 

So I can heat press kief into hash at these temps as well?...been doing it at 150 previously.


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> No shit?, I was always under the impression those temps would alter the THC structure...good to know though.
> 
> So I can heat press kief into hash at these temps as well?...been doing it at 150 previously.


decarbing is only for use if you are eating it..... NOT for smoking (you are gonna get a headache if you do) 

Temps 365+ is when it combusts. temps at 350 or even 375 are ok if you are baking it in something tho..


----------



## The Original Raoul Duke (Jun 19, 2015)

gioua said:


> decarbing is only for use if you are eating it..... NOT for smoking (you are gonna get a headache if you do)
> 
> Temps 365+ is when it combusts. temps at 350 or even 375 are ok if you are baking it in something tho..


You seem to know your temperatures. What is the best range for vaporizing marijuana?

I'm usually very frustrated with a vaporizer's lack of vapor production. But I know it can be done well. The Volcano does it well. I believe that has something to do with the convection , not conduction heat. That, supposedly, makes a big difference.


----------

